# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] ★★★buying your FFXIV GIL for money or game keys ★★★ 【trusted】【safe】【legit】

## keeveen

* HELLO EVERYONE !
We are buying your FFXIV GIL !!!* 

*please read these information as below before you add us :*


*1) what keys we have :*
*Wildstar: CDKEY
ESO : CDKEY
wow: battlechest,mop,60days game time card
FFXIV: cd-key,30/60 days game time card
RS: 30 days game time card
GW2: CDKEY , game time card
SWTOR: CDKEY , game time card*



*2) Payment method:* 

* Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union* 


*3) Why choose us :*

Company established: 2011
Join Date on OWNEDCORE: Mar 2012 , I.D. Verified 
Hundreds Good feedback on OWNEDCORE , u will see some under this thread 


*4) Contact info:*



skype:keybygold  




> Traded for 2 keys with this guy. Legit.





> Trusted buyer. pleasure doing business with you. totally recommend +++





> Fast and easy, would recommend!





> This guy, hooked me up real quick. Messaged just about everyone on this site, just to find this new guy, that gives me an insane price for my server compared to some others. Quick trade, quick payment, I can recommend this guy, and I will vouche. Thumbs up!





> Just traded 200k to these guys! Great and friendly, very quick and accomodating! Would trade again!!11one





> fast and easy seller recommended 
> 
> xoxo





> sold them some orbs on nemesis was good service and was quick





> Sold one mil. Was very quick and easy. Also very friendly. Would recommend!





> Sold to this seller today, very quick payment was instant, trust worthy and I recommend and will sell again (hopefully) ++++





> Sold one mil. Was very quick and easy. Also very friendly. Would recommend!





> fast deal, good english





> Great trader! Always quick, polite and professional! Have done over 300k worth of business and it's always a pleasure. Would recommend.





> veryy good buyer, quick payments too





> worked like a charm fast delivery <3





> fast trade!!! happy to trade with you!





> Sold some PoE stuff just now. Fast, reliable, smooth trades





> Best deal I ever made! Fast and good service! Thanks alot, will use again!





> Smooth, quick and very safe trading with him/her. Thnx alot.





> Just trade some WoW gold for a key, everything went great, seller was also patient waiting for me to setup





> Just sold 2M. Fast transaction and quick payment. Hope for more in 
> 
> the future





> successfully traded my 170 chaos orbs for $





> It was legit, took around 5k for a runescape membercard! Recommended!





> Sold 4m. Transaction was fast and smooth. Everything is good. Will trade again





> Sold 145k gold, fast payment!





> selled 100k, fast payment, Good buyer





> I'm traded few times, sold 30+ Exalted - all good! Trusted!





> Sold 50k, great service, fast trade and payment, A+++ will sell again for sure.





> Awesome buyer!!! totally recommed A++++!! Very paticent and understanding, good english something that is very hard to come by, and experienced!! Sold 70k for an awesome price! Added to fav list of traders.





> Just sold a lot of EX! Fast and nice  and good price..





> sold him 10 ex fast and nice trade.





> i just sold them many chaos orbs and exas on nemesis, trade went quick and smooth!





> sold couple orbs, smooth transaction





> Sold to him 350k.
> 
> Thank you very much friend for your appreciatation and help on me
> 
> Recommended him.





> Sold some orbs, went smooth. Thank you. :-)





> Trusted 100% 
> Just traded with him 700+ k gold and received payment within 3 minutes!!!
> Legit!!!





> thanks for fast transaction, very professional, and fast payment 
> 
> ^_^





> it was too fast thanx for trade





> Amazing transaction speed and customer service. Would make any first-time seller feel comfortable! Can't wait to do business again soon.





> very nice contact and good trade +++





> thanks for another transaction with you, fast payment ever ^^ 6.4M





> Great, fast and efficient trader. Will trade again!





> sold 70k. No problem, very fast.





> very fast and good communication. will use again!





> Just sold 35exalted + some chaos, everything went fine and quick  thanks





> Fast trade and can trust!!!!!!!!!





> Traded for a reaper of souls key.
> 
> Seller was very professional, communication was excellent.
> 
> Would definitely recommend to anyone looking for game keys!
> A+++





> Thanks! Sold 50 exalted's very quick super fast payment

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## MaxCharbon

Traded for 2 keys with this guy. Legit.  :Smile:

----------


## Jackie1234

i have gil to sell on midgarsomir

----------


## keeveen

> i have gil to sell on midgarsomir


add me , skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

> Traded for 2 keys with this guy. Legit.


kind-hearted man ! keep in touch !

----------


## Eunju

Sold one mil. Was very quick and easy. Also very friendly. Would recommend!

----------


## keeveen

> Sold one mil. Was very quick and easy. Also very friendly. Would recommend!


thanks man, u are hot :Big Grin:

----------


## typicalfender

Sold to this seller today, very quick payment was instant, trust worthy and I recommend and will sell again (hopefully) ++++

----------


## keeveen

> Sold to this seller today, very quick payment was instant, trust worthy and I recommend and will sell again (hopefully) ++++


thank you ! happy to trade with you !

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Sell your FFXIV gold for MONEY

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

sell for real money !!!

----------


## keeveen

exchanging for gold !

----------


## keeveen

need more  :Smile:

----------


## keeveen

add me plz !

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Buying FFXIV gold--exchanging cdkey

----------


## keeveen

keep trading !

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us

----------


## keeveen

sell your ffxiv gil for money or key !

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## fluxvital

Just perfect - easy and fast - thx again keeveen !

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

best price for u!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

*Merry Christmas !*

----------


## keeveen

online , buying from you !

----------


## keeveen

offer the best price for u !

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Happy New year!!

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

offer my best for all of u!

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

keep buying from everyone!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

sell for better price !

----------


## keeveen

keep buying from you!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

online now !

----------


## keeveen

best price for you!

----------


## keeveen

add my skype !

----------


## keeveen

offer the best price for u !

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

exchanging for gold !

----------


## keeveen

Best price for you!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

keep trading !

----------


## keeveen

Sell your gold for MONEY

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

best price for you !

----------


## drpepper75

Traded 9 million. Was fast and good price. Will trade again.

----------


## keeveen

> Traded 9 million. Was fast and good price. Will trade again.


thank you very much !

----------


## keeveen

sell your gold for cd-keys

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

add me please!

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

online ready to trade

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

add me on skype please !

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

online to server !

----------


## keeveen

add me please!

----------


## keeveen

Sell for MONEY

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

exchanging for gold !

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

sell your gold for cd-keys

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

We are buying all your FFXIV gold!

----------


## keeveen

sell your gold for cd-keys

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

sell your gold for cd-keys

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

online to trade !

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

sell your gold for cd-keys

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

online , buying from you !

----------


## keeveen

We are buying!!

----------


## keeveen

paypal moneybookers webmoney westernunion

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

We are buying all your gold!

----------


## keeveen

keep online for trading !

----------


## keeveen

sell to us for money or key!

----------


## keeveen

We are buying

----------


## keeveen

add me please!

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

bump bump !

----------


## keeveen

paypal moneybookers webmoney westernunion

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

bump bump !!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

online now !

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

online and buying

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

paypal moneybookers webmoney westernunion

----------


## keeveen

keep buying !!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

online , plz add my skype

----------


## keeveen

paypal moneybookers webmoney westernunion

----------


## keeveen

pm me here plz

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## Sonicbath

Just traded some ffxiv gil. Nice and smooth guy. Very polite. Thank you and see you later  :Wink:

----------


## keeveen

> Just traded some ffxiv gil. Nice and smooth guy. Very polite. Thank you and see you later


thank you very much !

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Sell your gold for MONEY

----------


## keeveen

online for you !

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

pm me here and add my skype please !

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

We are buying all your gold!

----------


## keeveen

online , plz add my skype

----------


## keeveen

paypal moneybookers webmoney westernunion

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## keeveen

add me please!

----------


## keeveen

online now !

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

pm me here and add my skype please !

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

pm and add my skype please !

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## iike

Sold Gil to this Great Buyer!
Smooth and fast transaction  :Smile:

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Paypal , Moneybookers , webmoney ，Western Union

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

pm me here plz

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## hamsterz

I sold 10mil on two seperate occasions. Fast response and quick payment

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

wish a long-term trading with you !

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

still online,plz contact me on skype.

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

reach me by skype.give you the best price.

----------


## keeveen

reach me by skype.best price for you

----------


## keeveen

reach me by skype,best price for u!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

reach me by skype,best price for u!

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

still online.plz contact me by skype,best price for you

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

online , plz add my skype

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype：keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Skype: keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

Still buying,offer the best price for u !

----------


## keeveen

Still buying,offer the best price for u !

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

PM me and contact us now !!!

----------


## keeveen

skype:keybygold

----------


## keeveen

it's me on skype now.

----------


## keeveen

Still online, reach me by skype

----------

